# RESCUE: Fort Walton Beach, FL - URGENT



## intercede007 (Apr 22, 2010)

Last night, my girlfriend and I decided to head to dinner. We were going to celebrate an offer letter a company was sending her for an engineering position. As we walked to the car, a small and dark ball of fur hopped towards us. Initially we thought it was a cat. As we knelt down, we found it to be a rabbit. The rabbit was obviously comfortable with people, but was making very feeble attempts to prevent us from picking it up. We finally cornered it and brought it inside. It seems both young and emaciated. Having never held a rabbit before, I'm not sure if it's normal to feel their bones so prominently through their skin.

Our night out turned into a quick drive through Panera Bread and over to Pet Land before it closed. We picked up some supplies (a small cage, food, water bottle, bedding, etc.), a little advice and went back home.

The rabbit seems to be doing fine now. She is passing food and drinking well. 

Our cat, however, is not doing well. Having never been with anyone but the two of us, she is obviously a little perturbed by the situation. Their first meeting would have been eventful if I didn't immediately notice the cats tail. The rabbit was in the cage, but it doesn't need to be scared. 

Suffice it to say we don't have the time, space or expertise to take care of this animal. And I don't think it's fair to our cat. 

If anyone in, around, or within driving distance of Fort Walton Beach could care for this animal, I'd be very happy to do what it takes to get it there this weekend, or even sooner. 

She is getting better and has much more energy than last night. We just wanted to make it safe, get it hydrated and fed and off to someone who can really help. My girlfriend and the staff at Pet Land seem to think it was a cute Easter present that got tiresome. People suck. 

Please excuse the picture. I grabbed my camera without even so much as looking down at the LCD. I can do better later. You may notice the bedding material caught in her fur. Apparently a short sighted mistake on our part. We should have used something less...messy. It is coming out easily when we bring it out of the cage, and we cut out tangled hair and leaves last night. 

If you can help or know someone who can, please send me a message. You can also email me at [email protected] . My iPhone looks at my gmail account, and I can respond quickly while at work. I'd be happy to speak with any of you over the phone as well.

Thank you!
Jon


----------



## okiron (Apr 22, 2010)

Aww just adorable. I'm sure you'll have no problems rehoming her. Glad you 2 found her before a car or stray animal did.


----------



## intercede007 (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope so. I know we are better than what it had endured over the previous days, but the small cage in a small room with the door closed (to protect her from our cat) isn't exactly what it deserves either, though it is the best I can do.

Another image, in case this helps anyone identify the breed or any other imformation about it:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 22, 2010)

We do have a few FL members, so hopefully someone can take her in. Thanks so much for saving her and getting her the things she needs until a home can be found :biggrin:....a lot of people never would have done such a thing!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think the cat will hurt the rabbit. They usually don't. My rabbits will chase my cats. 

Definitely a cutie! I'd pull some clean, fresh grass for her if you can -- pesticide and waste free. She's probably been eating that for awhile. 

Its also easy to throw together a pen made out of cube shelving panels, or let her have run of the bathroom or something while you're looking for a permanent home for her.  They don't really need cages, she'll poop in a litter box, they almost always do (after a few days of marking, mind you). 

(They really are the sweetest pets ever when you get to know them).  


sas :goodluck:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 22, 2010)

PS: If the pet store sold you cedar shavings (typical small animal litter), they know nothing about rabbits. I use wood stove or horse stall pellets like Woody Pet, or pelleted newspaper (Yesterdays News) or this fluffy stuff (Carefresh). 

Hay is good, you can put it on one side of her litter box and/or pack a bunch into a paper towel or tp roll for her to chew.

If you do run around, make sure there are no cables to chew. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish we could help. We are far away and are over-full right now. However, if you need any advice feel free to PM me. That is a gorgeous bunny. Thank you for caring enough to rescue him/her.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh my goodness, That bunny is beautiful. And, thank goodness someone as caring as you found him/her. Very lucky bunny...

If you are not able to keep him/her I hope someone from the forum can. 

Good luck, Please keep us posted!


----------



## intercede007 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all 

She is doing much better today. She barely had the energy to move yesterday. Now she is hoping around and standing on her hind legs. We were afraid she was injured as well as undernourished yesterday because of her lethargy - turns out she is just hungry. 

I think I made a mistake with my water bottle placement. I think the nipple was too low. I moved it up when I came home from work since I hadn't seen her really use it, and she spent a good long while licking at it moments later. She has also started to clean herself. 

Plenty of poop to pick up too. And it's hard and well formed.

Not knowing much about rabbits, are young ones boney? I'm not kidding when I say that she feels like a skeleton when she is picked up. If I got her wet, I bet she'd look like a couple pencils.

I sent an email to a rescue group in Birmingham, AL earlier hoping they might have room for her. Hopefully someone responds.

Thanks again for the well wishes :thumbup


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 22, 2010)

Major kudos sent to you! She is a real cutie and I can't imagine why anyone would abandon her. Glad she's doing well in your care, and I hope the Alabama group can help out. It sounds like she is a bit underweight--a good amount of pellets and unlimited hay should help that out.


----------



## intercede007 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!

She blew threw a carrot left for her this morning, and she's tearing up some romaine lettuce now. A bowl of hay came with the "kit", and I was given a large amount free from Pet Land. I changed out the pellets for a fresh bowl, which she eats but not as quickly as the vegetables. I guess I like deserts better too :biggrin2:

The insatiable appetite might be a clue :whistling


----------



## pla725 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cute bun. Glad you found him/her. Looks like a Jersey Wooly. They do require a good daily brushing.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 23, 2010)

He/she looks thin to mefrom the photos (what I can see through the long hair anyway) and no, I certainly can't feel bones on any of my bunnies. If you can, make sure their is hay available at all times and not too many treats at once 

Your doing a great job! Wish I lived closer....


----------



## intercede007 (Apr 29, 2010)

Update:

Tomorrow morning I'll be taking her to a local, well received animal rescue. 

She's gained a health amount of weight and is incredibly active. We let her out of the cage when we are home, and it's a non-stop marathon of her running around the room and digging a path underneath the guest bed we figured we could always hide junk under 

She's incredibly smart and I've got a very clear understanding and respect for rabbits and their owners. Unfortunately our lifestyle and housing doesn't allow us to keep her. At this point Mindy and I agree that we would keep her without reservation if we could.

Thank you all for your help. You aided the rescue of a very fun, very energetic little rabbit


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 29, 2010)

Just curious....can you tell us the name of the rescue? I'm glad you found a place for her. I'm really sorry I wasn't able to help. We are just so slammed right now.


----------



## intercede007 (Apr 29, 2010)

Indeed! Alaqua Animal Rescue @ http://www.aarflorida.com/


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 29, 2010)

*intercede007 wrote: *


> Indeed! Alaqua Animal Rescue @ http://www.aarflorida.com/


Thanks! I hadn't heard of this organization before. Another group that we can network with. You were such an angel to help out this bun and I'm happy that you found someone to help. I feel bad that we weren't able to step in.


----------



## nicolevins (May 4, 2010)

Did someone take her?  
Any news?


----------

